# Is this safe ?



## Ziggy (2/11/16)

Okay so I had this eliquid that wasn't exactly great the brand was Vapenouveau and the flavor was called Hysteria....I have no idea what it tastes like but it has a 6mg nicotine level
Anyway I had left over concentrate (granidila) and I added a bit too much to it...there was about 25mls in the bottle and I think I added about 5mls of concentrate to it and now it has this river water/ beer look to it
Just wana know before I try it .....will I die ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (2/11/16)

Hehe, that is about 20 % concentrate. You probably won't die, but you might just feel like it. Seriously though, for most brands of concentrates that would be too much, but you never know.


----------



## Ziggy (2/11/16)

Hmmm well if it is really over kill I should probably add some VG to it ? How much till ....not death ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (2/11/16)

Ziggy said:


> Hmmm well if it is really over kill I should probably add some VG to it ? How much till ....not death ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Lol, maybe add 10 ml, shake vigorously and try.


----------



## Ziggy (2/11/16)

Okay will do thanks a bunch @Andre

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (3/11/16)

Ziggy said:


> Okay will do thanks a bunch @Andre
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


And then report back so we know that (a) you're alive and (b) how it tasted!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------

